# Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?



## algenschreck (29. März 2007)

Hallo

kann mir einer etwas über das Laichverhalten von Kois im Gartenteich sagen, wenn die Kois das ganze Jahr über im Gartenteich sind. Sind Goldorfen Laichfresser? Wir haben 1 Rogner und 3 Milchner. Alle sind ca. 2-3 Jahre alt. Wir haben Sie aber gekauft, da waren Sie womöglich schon 1 Jahr alt und ca. 10 cm lang. Jetzt haben sie an die 30-40 cm. 

Gruß matthias


----------



## rainthanner (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*



			
				algenschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> kann mir einer etwas über das Laichverhalten von Kois im Gartenteich sagen, wenn die Kois das ganze Jahr über im Gartenteich sind.


 
Wenn dein Teichwasser sich der 18°C nähert, solltest du eine aussergewöhnliche Aktivität der Koi feststellen können. 
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, du übersiehst das nicht.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## AndreA (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hai Mathias, 

da muß ich Rainer recht geben   das übersieht man  wirklich nicht.  Achte mal in den Monaten Mai  bzw Juni darauf.

Liebe Grüße
AndreA


----------



## WERNER 02 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*



> Ich bin mir ganz sicher, du übersiehst das nicht.


Spätestens dann bemerkste es wenn du eventuell über einen stolperst.

Gruß
Werner
Der auch schon Trockenschwimmer hatte.


----------



## algenschreck (31. März 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Ich verstehe. Die balzen dann rum und so. Ist hat auch eigentlich klar. Laichspiel. Nun da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Wisst Ihr zufällig auch, wie das mit den Goldorfen ausgeht?

Gruß
algenschreck


----------



## euroknacker (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hi Matthias,
hier mel ein Zitat aus einem schlauen Buch:

Der deutlichste Hinweis auf die Laichbereitschaft der Tiere dürfte ihr Verhalten sein. Von einem Tag auf den anderen legen sie ihr ruhiges Wesen ab und veranstalten stattdessen wilde Verfolgungsjagden durch den Teich, die eher an Rivalenkämpfe denn Fortpflanzung denken lassen.

Wenn die balzzeit beginnt, entwickeln die Männchen raue, punktförmige erhabene Stellen am Kopf und an den äußeren Flossenstrahlen. Dieser so genannte Laichausschlag spielt eine wichtige Rolle beim Balzspiel der Tiere, bei dem die Männchen mit großer Ausdauer hinter den laichbereiten Weibchen herjagen und sich an ihnen reiben. Der dabei ausgeübte Druck veranlasst das Weibchen schließlich, riesige Mengen an winzigen durchsichtigen und leicht klebrigen Eiern abzugeben.


----------



## algenschreck (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo

danke für die tolle und ausführliche Antwort. Da muss ich direkt an die Fischerprüfung zurückdenken, wo wir den Laichausschlag behandelt haben. Koi sind ja Karpfen .

Ja und da sind sie auch schon:
Die beiden roten Milchner schwimmen dem Rogner übrigens immer dicht hinterher, wie Anmachversuche.


----------



## Nadinche83 (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

huhu, 

ich hab auch 4 Kois in meinem Teich. 

Einer davon bekam die Woche den Namen "Flipper" 

Irgendwann springt der mir aus dem Teich. Der springt dann aus dem Wasser, wieder rein, wie ein Delfin eben oder wie Lachse *g* 

Ist das so ein Zeichen? 

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung welcher Fisch w und welche m ist, ich denk das kann man auch nicht so einfach erkennen oder?


----------



## WERNER 02 (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hi Nadinche

Wenn Koi springen, dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat er ein paar blinde Passagiere ( __ Parasiten ). Also nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Am besten du holst dir Jemanden an den Teich der sich mit Fischen insbesondere Koi auskennt.

Beim Laichspiel bedrängen mehrere Männchen in der Regel das weibchen. Hier kann es schon mal passieren da? das Weibchen am Ufer liegt. Aber mit springen hat dies nichts zu tun.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Nadinche83 (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

oh das is aber nicht gut, aber das macht der schon seit wir ihn haben  

was er auch hat, seit wir ihn haben sind schwarze flecken am kopf und am körper


----------



## WERNER 02 (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*



> was er auch hat, seit wir ihn haben sind schwarze flecken am kopf und am körper



Das könnten auch Pigmentstörungen sein. Völlig harmlos wenn dem so ist.

Aber versuche mal ein paar bilder zu machen und stelle sie ein. So nach dem Hörensagen kann man schlecht urteilen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thorsten (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hi,

kannst Du mal ein Foto machen (schwarze Flecken)?
Wasserwerte messen und hier einstellen bitte!

Wenn Koi springen - deutet das meisten´s auf __ Parasiten hin, oder die Wasserwerte stimmen nicht.


----------



## Conny (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo,

ich komme gerade vom Teich! Da ist was los.  Die 2 Shubunki-Männchen jagen alles, nicht nur das eine Shubunki-Weibchen.
Die KOI halten sich noch raus, obwohl sie auch eher nach Männchen aussehen.
Warum hat noch keiner die Pille für den Fisch erfunden:beeten:


----------



## Nadinche83 (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

ich werd heut abend mal in aller ruhe versuchen den Koi zu fangen, damit ich ihn anständig fotografieren kann. Es gab heut noch kein Futter, also hoffe ich es klappt schnell  

Zu den Wasserwerten... Ich hab noch einen einzigen Teststreifen wo ich das AQ Wasser immer mit Messe. Das müsste dann genügen. 

Wenn nicht muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal das Wasser testen lassen


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo Nadine,

kauf Dir am Besten mal neue Tests. Die Streifen sind relativ ungenau...
Tröpfchentests von JBL sollen wohl die Besten sein.

Ansonsten erstmal ne Flasche Wasser im Zooladen abliefern....


----------



## algenschreck (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo

wir habe gute Erfahrung mit der Testbox von Sera gemacht. Damit kann man einige Stoffe analysieren. Die ist leider nur etwas teuer. Die Einzeltests sind aber auf die Menge der Box gerechnet teurer, bei unserem Zooladen um die Ecke jedenfalls.
Übrigens fetzen die Goldorfen ziemlich auffällig rum. Manche flitzen rum, auf die Seite, biegen sich, dadurch glänzt es im Wasser, wenn die Sonne raufscheint und sind putzmunter. Wahrscheinlich, weil es wärmer wird.

gruß
algenschreck


----------



## Nadinche83 (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

so hier mal 2 bilder vom Flipper, Wasserwerte kommen noch, hab eben nicht dran gedacht 

Also bisher ist er nicht mehr gesprungen. Also er macht das wohl nicht täglich und nicht oft soviel ich jetzt beobachten konnte.


----------



## Conny (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo Nadinche,

ich habe nicht die ganz große Ahnung von Kois.
Aber unsere tun oft Dinge, von denen andere gesagt haben das sei ganz, ganz schlimm, wie springen, mehrmals dicht an Pflanzen vorbei schwimmen (scheuern), etc.
Ich beobachte das immer, kenne jeden Fisch und weiß, ob und wie er zur Fütterung kommt. Ich verlasse mich auf mein Gefühl und hoffe, dass ich Krankheiten von Eigenarten unterscheiden kann.


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Morgen Conny

Niemand behauptet das ein einmaliges springen oder scheuern etwas schlimmes sei. Wenns mich juckt, dann kratz ich mich auch. 
Nein, es ist vielmehr ein kleiner Wink für Jeden etwas öfter mal nach dem Rechten zu sehn.
Problematisch wird es erst wenn dieses scheuern und springen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit wiederholen sollte. Dann allerdings würde ich so langsam in die Gänge kommen.

Ansonsten, ein gesunder und kräftiger Fisch kommt mit einzelnen __ Parasiten immer klar. Solange sie eben nicht überhand nehmen.
Wenn ich jedesmal was ins Wasser kippen würde wenn denen gerade ein Pf...z im Ranzen rum geht, dann hätte ich nach ner gewissen Zeit Fische die gegen gewisse Medikamente resistent wären. Und dies wäre auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Also am Besten Fische im Auge behalten und erst wenn es schlimmer wird eingreifen.

Übrigens,- Ich habe aber auch noch nicht erlebt das Koi nach __ Fliegen springen. Ab einer gewissen Größe schon garnicht.
Und Koi hab ich schon ein paar Jährchen. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Manuela (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo,

also bei uns war es immer Mai / Juni soweit gewesen.

Letztes Jahr ist es ziemlich wild her gegangen im Teich , da haben 2 Koi auch ein paar Schuppen verloren.

Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm , man muss das nur beobachten.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Conny (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo Werner,

Deine Worte in seinem Ohr. Dieses ewige mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen tut auch uns Menschen nicht gut.  
Die Ratschläge bei dem beschriebenen Verhalten waren damals ernst gemeint. 
Unser Shubunki-Weibchen sieht heute sehr mitgenommen aus. Sie ist auf der Flucht gestern auf den Steinen gelandet und fast nicht mehr runter gekommen. Ein kleiner Sprung? Kein Delfinsprung!


----------



## Heiko H. (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hi zusammen,

bei mir ist es heute los gegegangen.
Die Koi sind beim Laichspiel.
Es ist schon interessant zu beobachten wie die Koi durch Wasser jagen und teilweise fast aus dem Teich geschubst werden.
Und das allles im April, was für ein Wetter 

gruß Heiko


----------



## herten04 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bei mir ist es heute los gegegangen.
> Die Koi sind beim Laichspiel.
> ...


Hallo Heiko.
Gibt es auch Viagra für Fische? Meine sind nur am fressen und denken nicht an ***. 
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Heiko H. (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hi Helmut,

da muss ich mal schauen, habe gestern neues Futter geholt, villeicht isi ein Anteil Viagra drin    

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo zusammen,

nun geht das hier schon seit Tagen mit dem Laichspiel. Ist es eigentlich normal, dass jeden Tag ein anderes Weibchen gejagt wird 
Mittlerweile wird hier das sechste Weibchen gejagt.

   
   

und dann wird ein teil schon wieder vertilgt

   

Weitere Bilder findet ihr im Album hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=3&u=2866

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Stefan63 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo,

total beneidenswerte Bilder. Ein solches Verhalten habe ich bei meinen Koi`s noch nicht beobachtet.
Obwohl ich vor drei Jahren auch reichlich Jungtiere hatte, aber seitdem nicht mehr. 
Es hat sich nichts geändert. Weder Fischbesatz noch nachgewiesener guter Wasserqualität. Woran mag es liegen?
Vielleicht daran, dass ich nur ein fortplanzungsfähiges Männchen habe und drei große Weibchen?

Wer kennt das Geheimnis???

Gruss von der Küste

Stefan


----------



## herten04 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mittlerweile wird hier das sechste Weibchen gejagt.
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Hallo Heiko.
Ich wäre froh wenn nur ein Weibchen gejagt würde:beeten: ,ich glaube meine Fische sind alle inpotent. 
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Heiko H. (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hi,

heute war mal Ruhe im Teich 

Wer kann mir denn sagen ob man die Koi schon wieder Füttern sollte oder ob man (wie lange) noch wartet bis man die Wasserschweine wieder füttert?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Stefan63 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Moin Heiko,

habe mal gelesen,dass man bei Wassertemperaturen über zehn Grad wieder anfängt zu füttern.
Und so mache ich es auch.
Bei dieser Wetterlage also ohne Bedenken.
Übrgens: Der Begriff Wasserschweine ist absolut zutreffend.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Heiko H. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe den ganzen Winter über im wieder etwas zum fressen angeboten.
Meine Frage bezog sich auf die Zeit nach dem Laichspiel.

Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr dazu?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Stefan63 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo Heiko,

sorry, da habe ich Dich falsch verstanden.
Füttert mann die Wasserbüffel( auch zutreffend ) vor der Laichzeit denn nicht?
Beeinflusst dies das Laichverhalten?
Wäre mir neu. Geht es meinen vielleicht zu gut?
Meine Kois liegen stinkendfaul in der Sonne.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Heiko H. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hi,

also ich habe letztens gehört, man solle die Koi nach dem Laichspiel für ein paar Tage nicht Füttern.
Könnte mir vorstellen, das sie ja in der Zeit auch genug Laich zum fressen haben und weiteres Futter die Wasserwerte durcheinander bringen könnten.

Deshalb mal die Frage an die Koiexperten hier im Forum ob da was dran ist.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## WERNER 02 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*



> Meine Kois liegen stinkendfaul in der Sonne.



Hi Stefan

Genauso verhalten sich derzeit auch die meinen. Die wolln halt noch nicht ! 

@ Heiko

Gejagt werden Weibchen stets Einzeln und dann von nem ganzen Rudel Männchen.

Was deine Frage anbelangt, " Füttern nach dem Ablaichen" das kann man so oder so sehn. Ein Füttern erscheint tatsächlich überflüssig da genügend Laich zu finden ist. Eine zusätzliche Belastung des Wassers durchs füttern sollte man aber wenn möglich vermeiden.
Was aber nicht heißt das man es nicht könnte. Was aber nicht gefressen wird, das sinkt ab und belastet einfach das Wasser zusätzlich.

Gruß
Werner
Der eher nach dem Laichspiel ans Teichaufräumen ginge.


----------



## _KoiMami_ (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Einer meiner Shubunkins bedrängt ständig einen meiner Koi  ob das gut gehen kann   vllt gibbts ja bald eine kreuzung aus Koi und __ shubunkin ... wie würd man das dann nennen  shoi oder kubunkin  

nagut... vllt auch nicht...

mfg _KoiMami_


----------



## chevy wolle (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

hallöle
meine kois sind dick und laichen nicht,fressen wollen sie auch nicht ,einer ist mit ein dicken bauch gestorben.
mfg wolle


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo Wolle,

haste nen Bild von den Patienten? Klingt jetzt nach dem Lesen nach Bauchwassersucht ... Bilder wären äußerst!!! hilfreich


----------



## chevy wolle (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

hallöle
an bauchwassersucht habe ich auch gedacht,habe ihn schon beerdigt.


----------



## bollesennenhund (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo Mathias,

bei mir ging es immer ab 20Grad mit dem Laichen los, morgens so ab 4Uhr haben mich die Kois aus dem Bett geschissen, da der Teich neben dem Schlafzimmerfenster liegt, war das Laichen nicht zu überhören.
Wie es dabei zuging, davon ein paar Bilder.

Grüße Paul


----------



## canis (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

@Paul: 
Super Bilder 


@Wolle: 
Ohne Bilder können wir nichts sagen. Die genannte Bauchwassersucht ist eine Option, aber auch eine Laichverhärtung ist in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## wp-3d (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*



bollesennenhund schrieb:


> ab 4Uhr haben mich die Kois aus dem Bett geschissen Wie es dabei zuging, davon ein paar Bilder.




Hi Paul,

kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen.


.


----------



## bollesennenhund (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*

Hallo Werner,

da soll auch keiner zusehen. Soll natürlich geschmissen heißen.

Gruß Paul


----------



## wp-3d (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Kois im Gartenteich ab?*



bollesennenhund schrieb:


> Soll natürlich geschmissen heißen.



Aha,

ich hatte es schon vermutet.

trotz dem schöne Bilder.


.


----------

